# Anyone know this plant?



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Bought some top soil that had some Texas soil in it. Wonder if it is local or from there. I've never seen it.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

the leaf looks like what we call sickle pod? If it is, it is one nasty weed!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Here it's called "coffee weed" and as Newjoe says it's a nasty weed.Even goats won't eat it.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey thanks for the lead. I'll post if I can confirm.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, you are both right. And it says highly invasive!!! Thanks, it's so pretty I would have just let it do its thing. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senna_obtusifolia


----------

